# "DHF 2017": Lena Gercke vs. Ruth Moschner



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Lena Gercke


 

Ruth Moschner


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Ruth Moschner knapp vor Lena Gercke.


----------

